

George Soros: how to save the EU from the euro crisis - jacquesm
http://guardian.co.uk/business/2013/apr/09/george-soros-save-eu-from-euro-crisis-speech

======
junto
Wow that was a long read, but very very interesting. To tell the truth I still
don't really understand what Eurobonds are and how they work.

I also wonder if Soros is acting here more as a philanthropist or primarily as
an speculator. He is famous for shorting sterling, making a £1 billion GBP and
being one of the primary players in Black Wednesday, back in 1992:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Wednesday>

How much of this article is then spin and how much is it truth? Part of me
feels that in the depth of the article is a mixture of the two.

As a resident of Germany with both US dollar and UK Sterling investments, I am
interested to know where I should start to move my assets should a) Germany
accept Eurobonds, or b) Germany leaves the Euro.

Since a) is presumably probably more likely, would the Euro immediately become
stronger? Should I start moving money back into Euros already? My assumption
is that should Eurobonds come in, the Euro will regain its previous strength
against the dollar and sterling, hence I should be moving money into Euro. I
assume that a strengthened Euro would also have a negative effect on sterling?
Especially considering the relative weakness of the UK economy in the short to
medium term. All of sudden the Euro isn't the punchbag of the speculator and
they go after the next lame animal. In my opinion, that could well be the
United Kingdom.

